# Besetting sin



## twogunfighter (Dec 23, 2004)

How do you all define a besetting sin? Can a beleiver have besetting sin? I had always said that a beleiver could but something someone at church said the other day has made me think....Be ye perfect even as your Father in heaven is perfect. 

I guess that I always thought of besetting sin as like my recent Copenhagen habit; something that I struggled with, prayed about, threw away tins, had accountability partners, confessed to my wife, etc. and always failed to conquer for 10 years but the Lord eventually in his time freed me from. And even now I am scared that I might relapse. I think that the reason I had that hard of a struggle was so that I wasn't confused that I somehow had sanctified myself of this sin. Is that how ya'll see it?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 23, 2004)

You've just described an accurate besetting sin. It's those sins which continue to linger, and seem to prove harder than others to conquer. Sanctification is not instant. But his grace is sufficient for us.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 23, 2004)

WCF Chapter 5 

5. The most wise, righteous, and gracious God does oftentimes leave, for a season, His own children to manifold temptations, and the corruption of their own hearts, to chastise them for their former sins, or to discover unto them the hidden strength of corruption and deceitfulness of their hearts, that they may be humbled;(19) and, to raise them to a more close and constant dependence for their support upon Himself, and to make them more watchful against all future occasions of sin, and for sundry other just and holy ends.(20)


----------



## twogunfighter (Dec 23, 2004)

What strategies do you guys use to fight them? Is it strange that I think that I have more than one? Do you notice more once you get one or two conquered? Is there anyone here that feels that he is free from all besetting sin; how did you do it?

I typically try to fight them all at one time. Usually though I tend to have more success on one or two while others are .


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twogunfighter_
> What strategies do you guys use to fight them? Is it strange that I think that I have more than one? Do you notice more once you get one or two conquered? Is there anyone here that feels that he is free from all besetting sin; how did you do it?
> 
> I typically try to fight them all at one time. Usually though I tend to have more success on one or two while others are .



That is the mystery isn't it. Once you lick one, seven more pop up that you never noticed before. Just keep looking to Jesus. He is the one who works that grace in us and grants us victory over those sins. If you know of one sin in particular you struggle with, pay extra special attention to it until it can be weeded out and a new holy habit has replaced the old sinful habit. It's a constant struggle but we will be victorious in Christ, both now gradually, and completely in eternity.

[Edited on 23-12-2004 by puritansailor]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Sin sucks!



Well put!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by joshua_
> ...


----------



## Authorised (Dec 23, 2004)

Well put indeed.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> WCF Chapter 5
> 
> 5. The most wise, righteous, and gracious God does oftentimes leave, for a season, His own children to manifold temptations, and the corruption of their own hearts, to chastise them for their former sins, or to discover unto them the hidden strength of corruption and deceitfulness of their hearts, that they may be humbled;(19) and, to raise them to a more close and constant dependence for their support upon Himself, and to make them more watchful against all future occasions of sin, and for sundry other just and holy ends.(20)



That's beautiful. I have the WCF but have not thoroughly studied it. Time to do so!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 23, 2004)

Sin Kills is more logical.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 23, 2004)

It is a life long struggle. "Be killing sin or else it will kill you." (Owen)

The best work on this is Mortification of Sin by John Owen.


----------

